# Brightest Headlamp



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I've been looking at Amazon for the brightest headlamps possible but most of the reviews seem to say that what they are advertising as 10000 lumens is more like 1000. I'm in search for the brightest headlamp possible and any direction would be appreciated!


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

you mean something that attaches to your head? or to the boat? Hard to get 1,000 lumens from a AAA battery light stuck to your head I think???


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

i think the best lights are made by Black Diamond and the brightest is 700 lumuns. this is my main light when out west hunting. waterproof, bright and long running. https://www.blackdiamondequipment.c...p-BD6206540004ALL1.html#cgid=lighting&start=1

for light weight i have the 350 lumuns 2018 version of https://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en_US/climbing/headlamps/storm-BD620633ALUMALL1.html


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sleep easy my friend, night eyes, or nite eyes headlamps, operates on rechargeable lithium 18650 batteries, 140 bucks, a true honest 1600 lumens, glass lens, things are ridiculous. Only thing hetter would he a custom **** hunting headlamp, much heavier and bulky. Ive had mine for 6 years now, 3 of them in the family.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Steelheader88 said:


> Sleep easy my friend, night eyes, or nite eyes headlamps, operates on rechargeable lithium 18650 batteries, 140 bucks, a true honest 1600 lumens, glass lens, things are ridiculous. Only thing hetter would he a custom **** hunting headlamp, much heavier and bulky. Ive had mine for 6 years now, 3 of them in the family.


i should clarify that my criteria was that i wanted replaceable batteries and NOT rechargeable. Since i wanted for back-country western elk hunts - not too many places to charge batteries on the top of a mountain for a week... so, my criteria was waterproof, weight with batteries, replaceable batteries (AA or AAA to match other gear), and then brightness...

check out the runtime too. i have some small handheld lights that are over 1000 lumens but they take the cr123 batteries ($$) and at full power will only last a couple hours. got these for that quick distance check for glowing eyes by the hanging food bag 100-yds away...

so, perhaps lesson is to set your criteria and then look for the product.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

privateer said:


> i should clarify that my criteria was that i wanted replaceable batteries and NOT rechargeable. Since i wanted for back-country western elk hunts - not too many places to charge batteries on the top of a mountain for a week... so, my criteria was waterproof, weight with batteries, replaceable batteries (AA or AAA to match other gear), and then brightness...
> 
> check out the runtime too. i have some small handheld lights that are over 1000 lumens but they take the cr123 batteries ($$) and at full power will only last a couple hours. got these for that quick distance check for glowing eyes by the hanging food bag 100-yds away...
> 
> so, perhaps lesson is to set your criteria and then look for the product.


Is this what the op,is wanting, as far as use goes? He wasn't very specific. I understand your view. I have a few high lumen lights, and in my experience, running on the highest level, the batteries really don't last as long as advertised. The only one that lasts for me is a stream light, but that is a flash light. For a headlight, there are quite a few that are pretty good. And for some reason or another, they just don't last as long, unless you have a larger battery pack. This all depends upon what you are using it for. Try, looking at rei.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

JamesF said:


> Is this what the op,is wanting, as far as use goes? He wasn't very specific. I understand your view. I have a few high lumen lights, and in my experience, running on the highest level, the batteries really don't last as long as advertised. The only one that lasts for me is a stream light, but that is a flash light. For a headlight, there are quite a few that are pretty good. And for some reason or another, they just don't last as long, unless you have a larger battery pack. This all depends upon what you are using it for. Try, looking at rei.


i don't think original post indicated this info. that was my criteria when i purchased mine...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Ok. He didn't. When I first read the title, I was thinking headlights on a car. I must have confused the two together. Thanks.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

My main use for this light is to be able to see walleye eyes from up on the rocks when I'm walking a causeway!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Look up the Milwaukee 2104, 450 lumens up the 25hrs on 3 AAA batteries and very reasonable.
Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

get a fenix and you'll never go back, this is my latest i had it well over a year and it is as bright as in the photo in the link..


https://www.fenixlighting.com/product/hp15ue-fenix-headlamp/


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Check out WSKY S1800 on Amazon. Small, light wt., very bright, waterproof and several modes. Runs on 3 AAA batts. 2 flashlites for 19 bux is hard to beat.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, missed the part about in search of a headlamp.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

OptOutside440 said:


> My main use for this light is to be able to see walleye eyes from up on the rocks when I'm walking a causeway!


never heard of that one before. what do you see?

typically when i gaze into the eyes of a walleye, that walleye is on the business end of a YoZuri stickbait...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Walleye and Saugeye, have eyes for night vision. They glow when the light hits them.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

fenix without a doubt makes the absolutley best headlamps you can buy, mine take rechargeable 18650 batteries, i charge 4 or 5 at a time on a charger, the batteries will last way longer than aa


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I’ve had mine for 3 years and have yet to fully discharge the battery. I don’t leave it on and only use it when necessary. It’s crazy bright and has a few different modes. Best bang for the buck in my opinion.


----------

